# Sutliff Mixture 79



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

This is another love it or hate it drug store blend as it takes quite trashing on the Tobacco review forum with all kinds of ill disrepute. LMAO!! For me, I rank it right up there with Prince Albert. I really like it. The pouch aroma is the best smelling I ever smelt. A strong, seductive, sweet licorice smell. YUM!!! There is not much flavor at light up but it is pleasantly strong. About 3/4 bowl, mild sweetness comes through and the tobacco stays full bodied. I can taste the licorice in there too. The end of a bowl leaves full satisfaction and pleasant after taste. Like with Prince Albert, Mixture 79 is great for innatentive smoking. I've been sampling it in a cob but will definitely dedicate a Dr Grab to it as it could easily ghost anything else.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

I keep a tobacco jar filled with M79 and smoke it occasionally to prevent getting palate fatigue from frequent smoking of blends that I really like. It prevents taking them for granted or dulling their newness. I emerge from the slumming experience with a renewed appreciation of my favorite blends.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

That's my take on this stuff too. A good change in pace from my goto english and balkan blends. Putz tobacco.


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

I always pick this stuff up and put it back on the shelf. Last time I grabbed PA instead, but I think I will give this a try next time.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

To save any confusion, when I say I rank it up there with PA, I mean it as a top favorite drug store blend. Otherwise, the two are a bit different in taste and strength.


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

Im pretty open minded about tobacco blends. They may be soapy, spicy, perfumed, leathery, grassy, nutty, fruity, mild/medium/strong or a just about any combination.

However, for me, M79 is one of the hottest burning blends i have ever attempted to smoke and the only one i have ever thrown away.

Perhaps if i had stuck with it, i might have refined my smoking technique and found even more enjoyment with the blends i consider classics.

:dunno:


----------

